# Online raw file editor? Or other options to brainstorm?



## JustJazzie (Mar 17, 2015)

Okay. I had my shoot today for the baby and I am quite frazzled.  Baby wasn't cooperating and I screwed up the lighting. I used my light meter but she ended up closer to the light than she should have and her dress got blown out. It didn't look so bad on my LCD back, but on my laptop screen the Jpegs look TERRIBLE. Her mom is antsy to get them and I would like to find some inner peace and see if I can even save them.

I have a laptop I can still use, but its too full and quite likely too old, to install and run nikons program that came with the camera. Are there any online programs I can upload the files online to work on them? Or am I just outta luck until we get my computer back up and running?


----------



## Derrel (Mar 17, 2015)

Pics.io - In-Browser RAW Image Processing   I have not used this, but the source is one I trust. If you've blown the highlights in JPEGs, I'm hoping there is some recovery potential in the raw files; most likely, there will be an ability to "pull back" the overexposed highlights, and apply a more gentle tone curve that will rescue the exposures.

And here is an on-line web browser/download/smartphone app that I have actually used to do soft focus overlays, color effects, vintage looks, and borders...

Vintage and Retro Photo Effects Pixlr-o-matic Autodesk Pixlr


----------



## JustJazzie (Mar 17, 2015)

Derrel said:


> Pics.io - In-Browser RAW Image Processing   I have not used this, but the source is one I trust. If you've blown the highlights in JPEGs, I'm hoping there is some recovery potential in the raw files; most likely, there will be an ability to "pull back" the overexposed highlights, and apply a more gentle tone curve that will rescue the exposures.
> 
> And here is an on-line web browser/download/smartphone app that I have actually used to do soft focus overlays, color effects, vintage looks, and borders...
> 
> Vintage and Retro Photo Effects Pixlr-o-matic Autodesk Pixlr


Thanks Derrel! I'm gonna give it a shot! Wish me luck. I'm hoping some of it is moniter related as well. It doesn't look nearly as bad in the camera as it does on my screen, which I know is terrible.


----------



## JustJazzie (Mar 17, 2015)

Part of it was her dress too. In one shot it looks fine and in the very next she would kick her legs and the angle of light on her shiny dress blew out.


----------



## Derrel (Mar 17, 2015)

Keep in mind that regular people judge photos of their loved ones based mostly on expression,expresssion, and expression, as well as a little bit on love for the person...the mommy goggles factor will work for you to a huge degree; photographers look at stuff like lighting ratios and highlight density...I can totally see Ysarex saying to himself, "Oh myyyyy goodness!!! She's hit 255 here! Ack!", meanwhile the parent is thinking, "Oh...my sweet,darling baby girl is sooooo cute!"


----------



## JustJazzie (Mar 17, 2015)

:,-( it says my browser is too old. Bummer!

Any other ideas?


----------



## JustJazzie (Mar 17, 2015)

Derrel said:


> Keep in mind that regular people judge photos of their loved ones based mostly on expression,expresssion, and expression, as well as a little bit on love for the person...the mommy goggles factor will work for you to a huge degree; photographers look at stuff like lighting ratios and highlight density...I can totally see Ysarex saying to himself, "Oh myyyyy goodness!!! She's hit 255 here! Ack!", meanwhile the parent is thinking, "Oh...my sweet,darling baby girl is sooooo cute!"


Thats exactly why I told her I thought I would be able to do a simple crop and hand over the jpegs. (Really, babies don't need much more!) On my laptop screen, these are actually EMBARRASSINGLY overblown.


----------



## Derrel (Mar 17, 2015)

Well...can you update your browser? Those are free...  Otherwise, can you edit on the JPEG files??? I dunno...  WAIT a second....a lot of laptops look awful, especially on bright tones--are the files truly way over-exposed? I mean--how bad is the laptop's screen?

Maybe it's time to start managing expectations and describing these lovingly as _*delicate, high-key portraits.*_


----------



## JustJazzie (Mar 17, 2015)

Here, you tell me! On my nikon lcd, I see quite a bit of detail and only a bit blown out. On my laptop I see almost NO lower dress on the bottom left.... What do you see?


----------



## JustJazzie (Mar 17, 2015)

Oh also, I can't update anythjng on the laptop. It's that old. it's a 2007 MacBook.


----------



## Derrel (Mar 17, 2015)

The exposure is hot in the lower left area, but the raw file ought to be recoverable....for giggles, I took the JPEG and did an on-line "for fun" using Pixlr o matic's _Hagrid_ filter, plus the _Sand_ overlay, then some border at random...


----------



## tirediron (Mar 17, 2015)

Derrel said:


> View attachment 97234 The exposure is hot in the lower left area, but the raw file ought to be recoverable....for giggles, I took the JPEG and did an on-line "for fun" using Pixlr o matic's _Hagrid_ filter, plus the _Sand_ overlay, then some border at random...


----------



## JustJazzie (Mar 17, 2015)

Derrel said:


> View attachment 97234 The exposure is hot in the lower left area, but the raw file ought to be recoverable....for giggles, I took the JPEG and did an on-line "for fun" using Pixlr o matic's _Hagrid_ filter, plus the _Sand_ overlay, then some border at random...


Thanks Derrel. I thought it would be recoverable when I checked the LCD back and decided to move on to a new pose. I suppose I am just going to tell the mom she is going to have to be patient and wait until I get my computer up and running in a few weeks. :-( At least there is still a bit of hope!


----------



## tirediron (Mar 17, 2015)

Looks like lots of detail there to me; not optimal maybe, but plenty to work with.


----------



## JustJazzie (Mar 17, 2015)

tirediron said:


> Looks like lots of detail there to me; not optimal maybe, but plenty to work with.


Awesome! Thanks TiredIron. I never realized how absolutely terrible this monitor is. Now, any ideas on how to convince DH that fixing my computer is a higher priority than finishing the bathroom remodel??


----------



## tirediron (Mar 17, 2015)

JustJazzie said:


> tirediron said:
> 
> 
> > Looks like lots of detail there to me; not optimal maybe, but plenty to work with.
> ...


 You mean other than the one that women have used since time began?

What's a laptop?  $<750?  What's the loo reno?  $20K?  Pick a cheaper grade of tile.


----------



## JustJazzie (Mar 17, 2015)

tirediron said:


> JustJazzie said:
> 
> 
> > tirediron said:
> ...


Oh no, it's not a money issue. It's a time issue. Dh is a big DIY-er and there is only so many hours in a day for all the projects on our LONG list.


----------



## weepete (Mar 17, 2015)

I used Faststone Image Viewer before I got Lightroom.

It is freeware and pretty decent with a lot of tools that you have in lightroom. A good interface last time I used it though it was a couple of years ago now. If I was to be without lightroom for a breif period and had to edit a shot it would be my first stop now.

Should be able to get it for free here http://www.faststone.org/


----------



## JustJazzie (Mar 17, 2015)

weepete said:


> I used Faststone Image Viewer before I got Lightroom.
> 
> It is freeware and pretty decent with a lot of tools that you have in lightroom. A good interface last time I used it though it was a couple of years ago now. If I was to be without lightroom for a breif period and had to edit a shot it would be my first stop now.
> 
> Should be able to get it for free here http://www.faststone.org/


Thank you! I'll see if it's comparable with my computer.


----------



## weepete (Mar 17, 2015)

No worries, hopefully it will do as a stop gap.


----------

